# Your Favorite, New Compositions



## tasmanseries (Jan 13, 2015)

What are some of your favorite pieces from, say, the last ten years?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like this harp Concertino, from 2011:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Here some works that come at my mind:
_The Tempest_ Tomas Adès
_WTC 9/11_ Steve Reich
_Steel Hammer_ Julia Wolfe
_Wheater_ Michael Gordon 
_Son of Chamber Symphony_ John Adams
_L'amour de loin _Kajia Saariaho


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

John Luther Adams: Become Ocean (2013)
John Luther Adams: Dark Waves (2007)
Unsuk Chin: Cello Concerto (2009/2013)
Pascal Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra (Nos. 4-7) (2008)
Beat Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
Georg Friedrich Haas: Hyperion (2006)
Georg Friedrich Haas: limited approximations (2010)
Georg Friedrich Haas: String Quartet No. 7 (2011)
Steve Reich: WTC 9/11 (2010)
Caroline Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices (2009-2012)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Trout said:


> John Luther Adams: Dark Waves (2007)


I see "classical music" finally caught up with ambient/drone music. Some nice textures and all.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Osvaldo Golijov- Ainadamar (2006)
Osvaldo Golijov- Oceana (2007)
David Lang- Little Match Girl Passion (2009)
David Lang- Death Speaks (2013)
Jake Heggie- Passing By (2010)
Jake Heggie- Here/After: Songs of Lost Voices (2013)
Peter Lieberson- Neruda Songs (2006)
Michael Daugherty- Metropolis Symphony (2009)
Daniel Catán- Florencia en el Amazonas (2002)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Carter*: Cello Concerto (2001); Boston Concerto (2002).
*Chin*: Cello Concerto (2009/13); Su for sheng and orchestra (2009).
*Gubaidulina*: In tempus praesens (2007); Fachwerk (2009).
*Penderecki*: Sextet (2000).
*Wuorinen*: Piano Quintet 2 (2008).


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Lovely idea - some great suggestions !

Just starting off from my random gatherings with things that say 2005 - 10 years ago. Haven't double-checked them...yeah, should do, but ..!

If any find favour, happy to try again with others/later years. Otherwise, forgive me for intruding.

Paolo Pessina - flute concerto 



Paul Moravec - Morph 



Gavin Bryars - On Photography 



Lera Auerbach - Dreams and Whispers of Poseidon 



Federico Biscione - Sinfonia con Sarcasmi


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DeepR said:


> I see "classical music" finally caught up with ambient/drone music. Some nice textures and all.


Ambient / drone music "caught up" with Lemonte Young, Charlemagne Palestine, Terry Riley, John Cage and a good several others


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Ambient / drone music "caught up" with Lemonte Young, Charlemagne Palestine, Terry Riley, John Cage and a good several others


Touché 
What I meant was that the way it sounds reminds me of certain ambient/drone music that has been long in existence.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Among what I've heard, I quite enjoyed:

Giya Kancheli - Chiaroscuro
Philip Glass - Violin concerto no.2
Unsuk Chin - Cello concerto
Beat Furrer - Piano concerto


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are many threads that discuss contemporary music. I recommend you also check out the following threads: "Latest Purchases" and "Pieces that have blown you away recently?"

In the latest purchases thread one can find many recordings of new works. I recently submitted a post concerning James Macmillan's Visitatio Sepulchri: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-206.html#post795564

In the "Pieces" thread members discuss music they have just discover: old and new. One of the glitches with the thread is that many of the entries concern new recordings of works that the member is already familiar with. For example, a new recording of Beethoven's _Fifth_. The member is already familiar with the work and just heard a recording that knocked their socks off. The original intent of the thread was for the person who never heard Beethoven's _Fifth_ before. No big deal. It is what it is. There are still some many fine suggestions there.

If I can think of other threads that might be helpful, I will submit an entry about them.

Some recent works that I have just heard:

Mason Bates: _Violin Concerto_
John Corigliano: _Lullaby for Natalie_

See: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-199.html?highlight=#post765991

The following are works for concert band:

Ryan George: _Firefly_
Ricardo Lorenz: _El Muro_
Jennifer Higdon: _Percussion Concerto_ (transcribed for band by the composer.)
Donald Grantham: _Symphony for Winds and Percussion_.

See: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-189.html#post722174

I also saw a live performance of the following opera that was very impressive. Jake Heggie: _Moby Dick_. There is a great DVD of the opera.


----------



## dantejones (Jan 14, 2015)

Christopher Rouse - _Heimdall's Trumpet_
Mason Bates - _Mothership_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Helen Grime-Clarinet Concerto; Everyone Sang
Penderecki-Symphony No. 8
Gubaidulina-Repentance
Saariaho-Circle Map


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Very grateful for the Bates & Grime pieces, and the wind band works. 
Am assuming, by now, my suggestions found no favour, so excuse me if I lurk & enjoy the fruits of your expertise.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Magnus Lindberg - Sculpture (2005)
Magnus Lindberg - Aventures (2013)
Penderecki - Sextet (2000)
Joseph Schwantner - Morning's Embrace (2006)
Joseph Schwantner - Chasing Light (2008)
Joan Tower - Made in America (2004)
James Dillon - Andromeda (2006)
Thea Musgrave - Turbulent Landscapes (2006)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like Reich's Radio Rewrite.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

This masterpiece:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> This masterpiece:


 great piece although not composed during the last decade .


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been so focused, for the past few years, on fleshing out my collection of major works and curious pearls by my favourite composers, that I have not really had a lot of time to devote to ferreting out new composers to add to my _hearem_. I regularly give a listen to select things I see mentioned in the threads, or even discover in the _related_ list on YT, but I cannot claim to have made any composer discoveries that have so profoundly moved or astonished me that I have become passionate about hearing, much less collecting, further works. I will be watching this thread (I had intended to watch the other similar thread that we had a few months back, but I admit that I forgot about it  ). I simply have not had the time, so awash in music am I at this point in time... and that's certainly not a bad thing.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Wonderful thread! Thanks tasmanseries.

Here are a few:

Lowell Liebermann: Late Piano Nocturnes #9-11 (2006-2010)
Thomas Ades: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" (2005)
Lera Auerbach: Symphony No. 1 (2006) 
Lera Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater (2005)

And I'll include this from just over 10 years ago

David Lang: Child (2003)

One of the unfortunate things about contemporary classical music is that it's much harder to hear very new music than for older classical music or contemporary non-classical. I find myself interested in a work without being able to hear it.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

The OP should've specified _composed _in the last 10 years. I thought favorite composition _from _last ten years.

I like not exactly head over heels, still would listen to it repeatedly, Part's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I just listened to Magnus Lindberg's _Violin Concerto_, which I enjoyed.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

dantejones said:


> Christopher Rouse - _Heimdall's Trumpet_
> Mason Bates - _Mothership_


Can't find a recording of the first piece at all .


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The nose said:


> Here some works that come at my mind:
> _The Tempest_ Tomas Adès
> _WTC 9/11_ Steve Reich
> _Steel Hammer_ Julia Wolfe
> ...


Wolfe's _Steel Hammer_ is very powerful. When I first heard Wolfe's music, I was a bit put off by its extreme intensity, but the more I listened to her works, the more I liked them. I have not heard Gordon's _Weather_, but I was very impressed by _Rushes_ (2012), an hour piece for seven bassoons. They are married, and co-founded (with David Lang) Bang On A Can. I'll check out _Weather_ and other works.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Elliot Carter Cello Concerto, though this is now 14 years old.
Sofia Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens 
Brett Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A few favorites I haven't seen mentioned yet are Esa-Pekka Salonen's Piano Concerto and "Homunculus" for string quartet (both from 2007), and "Dona nobis pacem" for a cappella chorus (2010).


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh...somebody was unwise enough to 'like' my 2005 post after all - so, sorry, I'm back with 2006 (again, not double-checked for date !)
Crt Sojar Voglar - Symphony no. 1 



Sofia Gubaidulina - Das Gastmahl während der Pest (Feast during a Plague) 



John McCabe - Horn Concerto 'Rainforest IV' 



 (sorry for intro. !)
Teresa Procaccini - Concerto per 2 chitarre e orchestra op 193 



Oscar Navarro - Clarinet Concerto no. 1


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> Can't find a recording of the first piece at all .




__
https://soundcloud.com/chicagosymphony%2Fchristopher-rouse-heimdalls

That's a link that works for me, if you'd like to hear it !


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Peter Lieberson - Neruda Songs
R Murray Schafer - String quartet no.10, 'Winter Birds'
Alec Roth - Songs in Time of War
Jonathan Dove - There Was A Child
Julia Wolfe - Steel Hammer
George Crumb - Voices from the Heartland
Laurent Petitgirard - The Little Prince
Ugis Praulins - The Nightingale
John Allemeier - Deep Water
Edward Gregson - Dream Song


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Too many to mention, I fear... One of the last, it's this _Unceasing Prayers_, by Đuro Živković:


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Penderecki's Piano Concerto. The revision is from 2007, so it falls within the 10-year limit imposed by the OP.


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

I just recently begun to really like Ferde Grofé's Mississippi Suite. I've had a cd of a live performance by Keith Lockhart and the BBC Concert Orchestra for years, but had never really gotten around to listening to it. I approached it skeptically, thinking it really wouldn't be my cup of tea, but have definitely changed my mind. The third movement, "Old Creole Days," is deeply beautiful (though there isn't a whole lot to it length or development-wise).


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

*2007 !*

Magnus Lindberg - Seht die Sonne 



 (just fabulous !)
Colin Matthews - Alphabicycle Order 



Friedrich Cerha - Percussion Concerto 



Jacques Hetu - Concerto for 2 Guitars 



Anders Eliasson - Symphony no. 4 




Actually, think that's the best of the 3 'year' concoctions I've tried on here so far - do hope somebody likes something !


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

donnie a said:


> I just recently begun to really like Ferde Grofé's Mississippi Suite. I've had a cd of a live performance by Keith Lockhart and the BBC Concert Orchestra for years, but had never really gotten around to listening to it. I approached it skeptically, thinking it really wouldn't be my cup of tea, but have definitely changed my mind. The third movement, "Old Creole Days," is deeply beautiful (though there isn't a whole lot to it length or development-wise).


I share your enthusiasm (link), but it was composed in 1926...........


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Getting quite hard, as we go forward, to find some pieces to which there are links for colleagues' reference - not convinced personally as to the point, in this instant gratification age, of suggesting pieces which can't be explored pretty much immediately.

Still, a few from 2008 :

Tahir Ibishov - Diptych 



 (link to part 1)
Apostolos Paraskevas - 'The Feast' Concerto for 4 guitars & orchestra 



 (link to part 1)
Andrew Ford - Symphony 



Jacob ter Veldhuis - Piano Concerto no. 2 'Sky Falling' ( & after all that guff earlier, no link ! Frankly, if you _don't know_ Jacob TV & you're reading this thread, it doesn't much matter what you start with !)
Dai Fujikara - Secret Forest


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Brett Dean's Trumpet Concerto is the most recent piece I am particularly fond of, as well as his second violin concerto (electric violin), also a smattering of electroacoustic works by Pateras composed in recent years....Chromatophore is a fantastic piece for amplified string octet! Beat Furrer is always coming up with brilliant stuff, as is Matthias Pintscher. As for Boulez, I'm not so sure if he's done much other than revisions and rewrites in recent years but it's rumoured he's composing an opera and by golly I hope the rumour is true. 

One last thing, I am a sucker for Glass's 8th symphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> Brett Dean The Lost Art of Letter Writing


Not even 10 yet? Add this to my list!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not even 10 yet? Add this to my list!


Composed in 2006, first performed in 2007, won the Grawenmeyer Award for composition in 2009.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> As for Boulez, I'm not so sure if he's done much other than revisions and rewrites in recent years but it's rumoured he's composing an opera and by golly I hope the rumour is true.


The one based on Waiting for Godot? It would be an odd yet fitting twist indeed if it never actually materialized.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr. 'Avantgarde' - listening to Dean's Viola Concerto as I write...do like the composer; trumpet concerto I've not yet managed.
Glass 8 - yes; enjoy 5 & 7 too, I'm afraid !

Mmm...suppose i should include something to 'add' to the debate: Anthony Pateras 'Immediata' concerto 



 (not myself yet entirely convinced, but...give it time !)


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I share your enthusiasm (link), but it was composed in 1926...........


Ohhhh...I see-I didn't look at the thread title carefully and was thinking compositions new to me the listener rather than new as far as chronological date of composition. [Knocks head to clear out cobwebs.] Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

donnie a said:


> Ohhhh...I see-I didn't look at the thread title carefully and was thinking compositions new to me the listener rather than new as far as chronological date of composition. [Knocks head to clear out cobwebs.] Thanks for setting me straight.


Actually a good thread for these types of posts would be: http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you.html


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks, arpeggio!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It varies constantly, but Haas' "Limited Approximations" rates very highly with me!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ptr said:


> It varies constantly, but Haas' "Limited Approximations" rates very highly with me!
> 
> /ptr


However much I love that piece, "In Vain" is still, I think, his most impressive work to me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bending the rules a little bit (composed in 2003), but "Comic Sense" by Clemes Gadenstätter is a work I will always highly recommend. Such a quirky piece! Available on Kairos is this awesome recording-get it:


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah, what a brilliant thread for those of us who'd love to 'push on', but aren't quite sure how !

Would agree with Mr(?) AvantGarde re Haas - so far dependent on YT for Gadenstatter...& a bit inclined to agree with a poster whose comment was 'what the f***'; yeah, I know, it referred to the title, but....?!

Carrying on with my little '10 year tour' in 2009 (sorry if it's tedious for you - actually quite enlightening to 'tabulate' a lot of these recent works)
Harry Crowl - Antiteses 



 (link to part 1)
Guillaume Connesson - The Shining One 



 (clear winner in any year !)
Damijan Mocnik - Missa St. Iacobi 



 (link to Kyrie) - beautiful !
Arvo Part - Adams Lament 



 (yep, nice to see how a world-renowned composer fits into this !)
Pascal Dusapin - Quattuor 6 - 'Hinterland, Hapax'


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One last thing, I am a sucker for Glass's 8th symphony.


I listened to this for the first time today.

The more I explore Glass, the more pieces I find that are just excellent. The 3rd movement of the 8th is quite beautiful. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Also a mention for Glass' 9th -- 2nd movement, extraordinary.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

ptr said:


> It varies constantly, but Haas' "Limited Approximations" rates very highly with me!
> 
> /ptr


I fully concur with you on this issue


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

brotagonist said:


> _hearem_


I applaud this term!!!!!!!

:tiphat:

Standing O


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

I only just saw this page, but it just so happens I listened to Comic Sense after work last night.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

12 years ago:

*John Adams: Naïve and Sentimental Music
Tsontakis: Violin Concerto No. 2 *


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*2011: Poul Ruders - Symphony no4 "An Organ Symphony"*


----------

